# Постоянная головная боль



## Evgeniy1983 (18 Июн 2018)

Добрый день, меня зовут Евгений, 34 года ! Прошу помощи грамотного специалиста, ибо назначенное лечение не приносит результата ! Мои события развивались следующим образом : в марте этого года на работе почувствовал сильную слабость и неприятные ощущения в области сердца. При визите к терапевту поставили диагноз гипертонический криз, прописали таблетки от давления и успокоительные. 

Спустя две недели при щелчке зубами и при постукивании головы в области макушки стали слышны полые звуки, как при постукивании по деревянной коробочке, затем через  день начались головокружения и ощущения как будто пьяный, потеря концентрации, так же переодически были скачки давления. Терапевт посоветовала посетить невролога , которая мне поставила диагноз ВСД, порекомендовала пройти МРТ  и прописала ноотропные препараты. Ноотропы я смог проколоть только половину, так как они лишили меня сна и я трое суток не спал, головокружения и ощущения не трезвости пропали, однако появилась тянущая боль в лобно височной области, усиливающаяся во второй половине дня, которая сопровождает меня по сей день и ужасно снижает качество жизни.

После проведения МРТ в двух разных центрах ( Один достался мне по ОМС)  поставили диагноз
Остеохондроз,
Внутренняя нормотензиваная гидроцефалия,
венозная ангиома в правой височной доли 2мм * 15 мм
Посетил второго невролога, который сообщил о нестабильности позвонков С4-С6 отдела прописал
магнезию, церебролизин , комбилипен, венарус, глицирин и магний Б6
В данный момент прохожу курс лечения но особых улучшений не наблюдаю

Из пройденых мною обследований
УЗДГ - 2 раза
МРТ шеи и головы 2 раза
результаты прикладываю к сообщению
Мой вопрос в следующем, насколько действительны поставленные мне диагнозы, и что является причиной каждодненвных головных болей, существует ли лечение от данного недуга и насколько актуальна помощь мануального терапевта?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Июн 2018)

С неврологами явно не повезло...


----------



## Evgeniy1983 (19 Июн 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо за ответ, можно поподробнее ? В чем ошибка заключается ?


----------



## Evgeniy1983 (2 Июл 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, @Доктор Ступин, @AIR, сделал сегодня функциональные пробы ШОП, прошу помочь в моем недуге!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Июл 2018)

Другой врач нужен. Нынешний едва ли Вам поможет.


----------



## Evgeniy1983 (3 Июл 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, Владимир, спасибо за ответ, я бы хотел услышать Ваше мнение по поводу снимков, и совет по поводу пути лечения, в каком направлении двигаться. Есть ли шанс вернуться к нормальному состоянию?
Спасибо заранее.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2018)

У ЛОРа были?
Надо любое головокружение исследовать вестибулометрией.


----------



## Evgeniy1983 (5 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У ЛОРа были?
> Надо любое головокружение исследовать вестибулометрией.


Головокружения постепенно закончились, осталась головная боль в области лба , висков и родничка.  Был на консультации у мануала, он посмотрел ренгрен, сказал что все расшатано, много кальция в костях, тренероваться нельзя иначе будет инсульт. Вообщем нагнал жути на меня. Хотел бы услышать Ваше мнение, Доктор Ступин, решается ли моя проблема путем мануальной терапии и действительно ли все так плохо как мне рассказал на приеме мануал ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2018)

Много кальция в костях не бывает.


----------

